# 75th Anniversary D-Day Landings Normandy June 2019



## johan willaert (May 20, 2019)

All lubed, tires checked and ready to roll...

Taking these to Normandy, along with a couple of Harleys and Jeeps next week!

Any of you see me going by, just holler!!!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 20, 2019)

I hope you can meet at least one of our heros


----------



## johan willaert (May 20, 2019)

I have on many occasions... been going to Normandy in June every year since 1984


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2019)

Right on, Johan!
I took the Chunnel over to Paris once, and I can’t tell you how emotional it was, to look out the window and see some of the American cemeteries in Northern France.
Whenever I hear someone bag on the French, I always say, “Hey, that’s our Mother your talking about!”
Viv la France!
Safe travels my friend, and thanks, for not letting them forget the sacrifices made by the Worlds greatest generation.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 21, 2019)

johan willaert said:


> I have on many occasions... been going to Normandy in June every year since 1984



Good for you! I watched a news special a couple of days ago featuring a 97 Y/O paratrooper from WWII . This man was awesome,still sharp as a tack,pleasant speaking and still skydiving. I never miss an opportunity to tell my children or anybody willing to listen what these guys and gals meant to the survival of our country and the free world. The schools dont mention it


----------



## PCHiggin (May 21, 2019)

Cool bikes BTW


----------



## tango021 (May 27, 2019)

Dear Johan,
I will also be in Normandy (utah sector) the first week of June, with my Huffmann. If I see you, I will for sure use my bicycle bell !


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 6, 2019)

G519 HQ in Normandy...

Rode over 20 miles along Omaha Beach today...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## DaGasMan (Jun 7, 2019)

Gentlemen, that is an awesome photograph. I’m trying not to be jealous of your good fortune.


----------



## tango021 (Jun 10, 2019)

It is so nice to see these bikes rolling !

I also ride mine on Utah Beach during the week.


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 12, 2019)

Omaha Beach, 6-6-2019


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 12, 2019)

29th Division and National Guard Monument, Omaha Beach 6-6-2019


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 12, 2019)

Sainte Marie du Mont churchyard (Utah Beach) 6-8-2019


----------

